# New Orleans 1/22-1/25/2015



## rili (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey Tuggers, I have a group of 6 adults trying to make a long weekend in NOLA. We are driving in from Houston on Jan 22 and leaving Jan 25. We need a 2 BR or 2 units for 3 nights. We would like to stay near the street car line or in the French Quarter. 
I see my e-mail fast. I can check this site daily.
Thanks for any suggestions!
Lisa


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2015)

rili said:


> Hey Tuggers, I have a group of 6 adults trying to make a long weekend in NOLA. We are driving in from Houston on Jan 22 and leaving Jan 25. We need a 2 BR or 2 units for 3 nights. We would like to stay near the street car line or in the French Quarter.
> I see my e-mail fast. I can check this site daily.
> Thanks for any suggestions!
> Lisa



sent you a pm and an email

by the way  2 bedrooms are few and far between in New Orleans,


----------



## jules54 (Jan 12, 2015)

*New Orleans*

Sent you a PM


----------

